# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Gekleurde vlekken/bobbels

## kap

Dag iedereen, ik heb nogal veel gekleurde vlekken en ook bobbels op mijn lichaam. Op zich vind ik dit niet zo erg, maar er komen er wel nog altijd(vooral de laatste tijd) bij. Ik ben ondertussen 17jaar en vraag mij af of dit heel mijn leven blijft duren of dat dit stopt op een bepaalde leeftijd.

Alvast bedankt om het te lezen.
groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

> Dag iedereen, ik heb nogal veel gekleurde vlekken en ook bobbels op mijn lichaam. Op zich vind ik dit niet zo erg, maar er komen er wel nog altijd(vooral de laatste tijd) bij. Ik ben ondertussen 17jaar en vraag mij af of dit heel mijn leven blijft duren of dat dit stopt op een bepaalde leeftijd.
> 
> Alvast bedankt om het te lezen.
> groetjes


Kap,
kijk een keer onder topic:wat te doen tegen pigmentvlekken...misschien heb je daar iets aan!
grtjs Ag

----------

